# Churches, send me a team for Mslm ministry



## Pergamum (May 28, 2009)

I have been asked to recruit, mentor and field a church-based missions team to fill a huge hole on the north coast of the province where I minister. 

This area has Mslm transmigrants arriving every month and while many of us minister tribally, we also need to meet this dire need of taking the Gospel to these Mslm transmigrants. Even as some tribes come to the Lord, mosques arebeing built along the coast.

These transmigrants come from the religion of peace. But being newly separated from the oppressive social structures in their home provinces, their transmigration represents a very HUGE OPPORTUNITY for us to reach them during the time in which they newly move over and plant new roots. 

I am looking for teams of 3-10 families who can be sent from their church and target this demographic. I can supply the training and we have found donors to help cover some of the funds of preparation. All team members need not be elder-qualified ordained men, but women, unordained men, and singles can also be a huge help, i.e., this will be a team.

PM or email me. 



CHURCHES!!!! SEND ME A TEAM!!!!! 

Why are these transmigrants sitting in darkness and dying lost if we have the means to reach them! We DO have the means; now, let us have the zeal and initiative to go! 


The church in Acts 13 set aside time to fast and pray as a whole body, but I do not hear churches doing that nowadays before sending missionaries or embarking on a new evangelistic vision. Here is an opportunity for the church to pray, fast and set this great need before multiple numbers of their people and go before select families and singles and see if they would be willing to go if they went through the trianing and the church body as a whole approved them as a fit.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2009)

We are going to set aside some time as a church to fast and pray over this. I would ask all the other elders to consider doing the same in your congregations.


----------



## Pergamum (May 29, 2009)

Did I mention that there might be some financial assistance during the survey trips?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2009)

I have several interested people so far. Remember, this effort willl be along a coast and not in a remote interior tribe...there is access to roads, goods, and electricity.



Here is an excerpt from Operation World about this need:


8 The Transmigration Scheme is one of the world's largest planned resettlements of people ever organized. Vast areas of virgin territory in Sumatra, Kalimantan, Sulawesi and Papua have been opened up for migrants from overpopulated Java and Bali. Over 8 million were relocated between 1969 and 1998. These new settlements have been hard on the newcomers; with harsh conditions, poor soils and inefficient financing and communications. Yet among these migrants there is an openness to the gospel, and Christian groups have thrived despite the preferential selection of Muslims. Pray that these Christians may be lights for the Lord in areas never before evangelized – especially Sumatra and Sulawesi. There are also large numbers of migrants to the cities. Urban areas are rapidly becoming multi-cultural centres where people are more open to the gospel.


The transmigrants number nearly one million. They often had gained land and privileges at the expense of the indigenous Papuans. The Papuan independence movement has brought uncertainty and threats of violence. Pray that this may open hearts to those who bring them news of Jesus. Major church planting challenges:
a) The Muslim Minangkabau and Makassar in the coastal urban areas.
b) Many ethnic enclaves scattered over Papua. Recent arrivals are Ambonese refugees.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Pergamum (Aug 4, 2009)

I am still looking for folks.


----------

